
Ask HN: Where might I be happier than ecommerce? - zedzy
Since graduating a few years ago, I&#x27;ve been working in ecommerce. This has been my first real development job. I&#x27;ve learned a lot from it. And one of the things I&#x27;ve learned is that I fucking hate ecommerce and I never want to work in this cursed hellhole again.<p>I hate the frameworks. I hate how they make doing basic things take hours to achieve and force me to spend most of my time on workarounds or with my head stuck in a debugger.<p>I hate the clients. I hate that I have to do work for rich people who sell stupid things to people who don&#x27;t need them.<p>I hate how we sell things to our clients by telling them what they&#x27;re getting is the best, when everyone knows it&#x27;s  just polished garbage.<p>I hate how we act toward our users. I hate how absolutely anything that increases conversion is treated as a positive, no matter whether it&#x27;s actually helping the customer or just inducing them to impulsively buy more products.<p>My job has reasonable perks. I like my coworkers. I like everything about it except the job itself, and it&#x27;s eating me alive. I think I could put up with worse if I felt like I was really achieving anything. Right now I feel like everything I do at work is ultimately pointless and I want to know if that&#x27;s something I can expect for the rest of my career. I&#x27;m at the point where it might be expected that I moved on to another job and I&#x27;d like to do a bit better this time.
======
PaulHoule
I'm sure Boeing needs some software developers now.

~~~
zedzy
Sorry, I'm not sure that I get the reference.

~~~
PaulHoule
When I asked Steve McConnell for career advice at a time when I was frustrated
build web apps he suggested embedded systems as an area with interesting
problems but a very different culture. (eg. inside cars, airplanes,
thermostats, drones, ...)

